# Ft. Pickens w/ family



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Me my Mom and Dad all went out to Ft. Pickens a few weeks ago, sad to say she didn't get one that day but my dad got his biggest black drum to date and a good red, and i caught a couple of reds to go with his, all released to fight another day...


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. 

Good Pics. 

Thanks for sharing. 


.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

